# Will Penguin Bio Wheel fit in Aqua-Tech?



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

My new 29 gallon kit with an Aqua-Tech filter came from Wal-mart cause it was cheap! I was doing some research on Aqua-Tech and found out it's actually made by MarineLand and it's the same as the Penguin models minus the bio wheel. So I was wondering if anyone has ever converted their Aqua-Tech into a bio wheel? I know I need the brackets, the bearings and the bio wheel but how exactly do I install all this? And where did you find the parts? And I've also heard that the lid might not fit with the bio wheel installed. If anyone has ever done this please let me know!!


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never tried to convert one of those filters but they are the same I have one of each and the filter cartridges that you put into them can go in either one.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you know if the bio wheel will fit in the Aqua-Tech?


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

By the looks of mine the penguin filter is wider than the aqua tech so I dont think it will fit. I could be wrong but if it does fit then the lid probably wont fit right.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was reading, the lid might need to be cut in order to fit on correctly. Just wondering if it's worth the work or not


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a 29 gal kit(walmart) that I bought for what I thought was an emergency (crack in one of my other tanks) And I did not care for the Aquatech filter so,,, I replaced it with an emperor 280 by marineland similar to the penguin with biowheel. I took a pair of tin snips to the hood on the 29 gal to make the new filter fit. (easy) I would probably, were it me, just purchase the new filter rather than attempt to modify the Aquatech.


----------

